# B&S 19.5HP I/C Oil Filter Location?



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

I have already changed my headlight / blinker fluid now i am changing my oil 

Trying to find the oil filter but cannot.Do i have one? It's model number is 917.271810

Thx for any help....just bought this used,it's my first rider and seems nice so far.

P.S.....Can you tell me what year model rider this is?

Thx


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum Point Blank, there are a few good fellows about who will have an answer for you.
just hope its the right one (just kidding) 
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..PointBlank.. I dont think this one has a filter, and it doesnt show it on the schematic on searspartsdirect. I would give it a good once over to be sure though..


----------



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

Thx so much for the help.I looked her over top to bottom and didn't see one.

Any idea what year this mower is by the numbers?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*ok*

Welcome to the forum!Some times,there's a label under the seat,with the year.If not,you can look at the engine #s.The first 2 #s of the code # is the year of the engine,so it's usually close(1 yr+/-)to the year of the tractor.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

The filter on my nephew's 2005 craftsman was like right on the side of the motor - so was the filter on my 90's onan powered craftsman. 

Unless a PO got creative and remote mounted the filter- it should be in plain sight.

The code number/year of manufacture is only on briggs motors......not sure about other motors.


----------

